# SIGMA 16mm F1.4 DC DN | Contemporary Development Announcement For Mirrorless



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

```
<ul>
<li>The following press release is <a href="https://www.sigma-photo.co.jp/new/2017/10/24/1749/">Google Translated from Sigma Japan</a></li>
<li>You can see a breakdown of features and specifications<a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/jp/lenses/cas/product/contemporary/c_16_14/"> here</a>.</li>
<li>Sigma also has a medium telephoto lens for mirrorless <a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/jp/lenses/cas/product/popups/35mm-equivalent_chart/">in development</a>.</li>
<li>It doesn’t look like Canon’s EF-M mount is of any interest to Sigma at this time.</li>
</ul>
<strong>SIGMA CORPORATION</strong> (President: Kazuhito Yamaki) announces the development of high-performance large aperture wide lens SIGMA 16 mm F1.4 DC DN | Contemporary which compatibilizes F1.4 and compactness.</p>


<p>SIGMA 16 mm F1.4 DC DN | Contemporary is the first interchangeable lens for Sony E Mount’s APS-C mirrorless camera, equivalent to 24 mm f / 1.4 in terms of 35 mm format (for Micro Four Thirds, 32 mm F1 .4 equivalent). Mirror-less camera user is a long-awaited large aperture wide-angle lens.</p>
<p>Adopting a number of special lenses in a luxurious lens configuration comparable to interchangeable lenses for full size single lens reflex cameras. While fully utilizing the latest optical design technology, it fully compatible with camera aberration correction function. Suppresses various aberrations, achieving high resolution from aperture opening. In addition, by adopting optical design and stepping motor suitable for movie AF, natural focus work by autofocus is possible. It also has a simple dust and drip-proof mechanism such as sealing of the mounting part.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Oct 24, 2017)

For all you Sony APSC E-mount shooters, if this is anything like the Sigma 30mm 1.4 DC DN then it will be a welcome addition! 
...I have a family member shooting the 30mm on a Sony MILC getting great results. BUT they also want/need a fast, wide/ultra-wide *with AF* and this sounds like it will beat any options out there (but it does look big! And it wWould also be nice if it was a little wider, maybe 20mm FF equiv...). 
Keep'em coming Sigma!


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 28, 2017)

If only it were for APS-C DSLRs!!


----------

